# Bet 7 Days - 100 euro bonus



## game2win2009 (May 8, 2009)

This is the description they gave for the bookie,and I think it is all true)) See it,sign in it`s all free.Pretty reliable site also.And not for last,they offer very competative odds and nice design.The adress is http://www.bet7days.com

"Our online wagering sportsbook sets industry standards with thousands of satisfied online wagering sportsbook customers. bet7days.com is one of the world’s most respected offshore sportsbook, proudly operated by Seven Days Entertainment S.A. - San Jose, Costa Rica.

Our #1 Priority is YOU. bet7days.com is committed to providing Trust, Reliability and Integrity for all of our clients. All online betting transactions are held with strict confidence for quality and fair play.

bet7days.com is committed to your online wagering privacy rights. Financial and personal information is ALWAYS safe.

The bet7days.com sportsbook offers a user friendly sports betting interface for clients to quickly navigate through the site. Even the sign up process for your online wagering account is fast, so join today and find out why bet7days.com deserves to be named the world's most respected sportsbook."


----------

